# Sigmatel high definition audio codec



## SamuriAlx (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok.I have an emachine w3611 with an oem Vista Home Basic and XP on another Partition.Dual boot.So I install XP Home with SP2 integrated onto it(nlite, love it.So everything is installed and I got a few things not working in Device Manager.I figured,ok,i knew that this was going to happen because I did a downgrade and some hardware would not be supported under XP.I install everything but I find one last thing with a yellow !,Microsoft UAA High Definition Audio.No matter how many times i install it over and over again ,even with kb888111 it still has a yellow ! mark next to it and it says driver is corrupted or missing.

Now my next problem is My soundcard,Sigmatel high def audio codec(later found to be Sigmatel 9220)will not install.I have downloaded numerous drivers either from looking around in forums or driverguide or watever(dell)with no prevail!I believe the two are linked.

Ok to anyone saying you are going to need a new soundcard,forget it.Dont think im stupid or anything but im 14.No money here!Parents r stingy as hell,so no money to get a new card!Wish i could though.The main reason i really want xp is so i can play CNC 3 without any choppyness...cough...cough...vista...cough...cough.Please help me!I hate vista!It ***** bigtime!


P.S.how come when i click on a mistake it writes over the next words instead of pushing them back?On this forum?


----------

